# picture test



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

can someone tell me if this pic came through?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean the photo of the dancing bears? Nope, it didn't show up. 
Some photo of a work area with what appears to be some benchwork around the walls is there instead.


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL , Thank You.


----------

